# perdedero



## kiiara

Hola!
*D*e nuevo acudo a vuestra ayuda. No comprendo bien el sentido de la palabra *perdedero*. *T*engo que traducir esta frase:

"Ya no tenía ocupación, ni prisa, ni cuidado. Toda la ciudad oscurecida se me abría como un interminable perdedero."

*N*o entiendo si la palara perdedero se refiere a algo como un laberinto, algo cerrado y tramposo; o más bien a un espacio abierto y sin limites. 

Espero puedan ayudarme*.*
Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

Un lugar donde perderse.


----------



## kiiara

*G*racias! *P*ero un lugar para perderse puede ser un laberinto o puede ser un lugar abierto y sin limite. Necesitar*í*a saber cu*á*l de las dos im*á*genes evoca el perdedero en español...


----------



## Bachehueco

Un perdedero es una gran extensión sin límites y desierto, donde la vista se pierde.
Así le aparecía la ciudad esa noche.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo la palabra no la había leído nunca, pero no me evoca ni un laberinto ni una planicie. Me evoca, simplemente, un lugar donde perderse, no una clase concreta de lugar.

Y en el contexto "la ciudad... se me abría" no me cuadra ni "laberinto" ni "gran extensión"

Lo de "sin límites y desierto" sí que lo veo claro.


----------



## 0scar

Hay poco contexto, pero dice que el tipo era un vago con tiempo de sobra.
Para un tipo así, un lugar para _perderse,_ para tener una vida _non sancta_ es una ciudad.

_Con veinte abriles me vine para el centro, _
_mi debut fue en Corrientes y Maipú; _
_del brazo de hombres jugados y con vento, _
_allí quise, quemar mi juventud... _
(Tango)


----------



## Bachehueco

De ser así ¿por qué no esto?:

...plomo amanecer
como manso borrachero
la puta noche padecer
¿quién soporta el perdedero?
(Alberto Urrutiaga. Humos)


----------



## kiiara

*O*k, muchas gracias!! *M*e han sido de gran ayuda! *M*i duda venia de la definición de la RAE: "Lugar por donde se zafa la liebre perseguida". Y siendo italiana pensé pod*í*a tratarse de un perdedero como un laberinto o trampa. 
Gracias, 

Chiara


----------



## honeyheart

In spagnolo ci vuole:



kiiara said:


> Y siendo italiana pensé *que* podía tratarse de un perdedero como un laberinto o trampa.


----------



## infinite sadness

Perdedero no puede tambien entendirse como un lugar de perdición en sentido figurado?


----------



## 0scar

Eso es lo que yo entiendo, un lugar de perdición.


----------



## kiiara

gracias honey heart!la protagonista es carmen martin gaite en su adolescencia, dudo que se referia a madrid como un lugar de perdiciòn, me quedo con el lugar desierto...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao kiiara,


kiiara said:


> *G*racias honey heart! *L*a protagonista es *C*armen *M*artin gaite en su adolescencia, dudo que se referia a *M*adrid como un lugar de perdiciòn, me quedo con el lugar desierto...


Ce la puoi fare: le maiuscole sono gratis sulla tua tastiera. Regola 11.
Grazie.

Laura
_Moderatrice_ e paladina dell'ortografia.


----------



## 0scar

En todo caso Madrid, como cualquier ciudad, es un laberinto poblado, no un desierto, y la vista no va más allá de unos pocos metros.


----------

